# Hamburg - Anfänger sucht Mitstreiter



## malletyp (2. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nicht unsportlicher, aber unerfahrener MTB'ler auf der Suche nach Leuten, die dieses Wochenende in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs sind.

Ausrüstung und Wille sind da - brauche Leute die es etwas langsam angehen in den Bergen. Gerne erfahrene Biker, die es mal ruhig angehen wollen. 

Komme aus HH Mitte, bin nicht motorisiert, dafür schwer motiviert. 

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## DiabloPB (4. September 2010)

Huhu,

meine Freundin und ich haben uns jetzt auch mtb's gekauft, werden wohl demnächst mal in den Harburger Bergen fahren und sind beide noch "Anfänger". Sind da auch noch nicht bisher gefahren, also ich hab keine Ahnung wie schwer oder leicht der "Kurs" ist / wird.

Sofern wir da demnächst mal fahren und du mit möchtest, kann ich mich ja mal bei dir melden.

Gruß Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malletyp (4. September 2010)

Hallo Pascal,

ich würde mich freuen! Soweit ich hier schon aus den Foren rauslesen konnte ist es für Neulinge gar nicht so einfach die richtig interessanten Trials zu finden. Ich setze mich heute Mittag schon einmal in Bewegung und schau mir das Naturschutzgebiet ein wenig an - das Wetter dürfte halten. 

Gehöre zur Arbeiterklasse Hamburgs und damit wohl eher zu den Wochenendfahrern - wenn ihr also nächste Woche oder vielleicht schon morgen auf Tour geht, meldet Euch.

Gruß Malte


----------



## mephdrac (6. September 2010)

Tach! Komme zwar nicht aus Hamburg - aber gegen eine Wochenendtour wäre nichts einzuwenden .

Bin ebenfalls noch MTB - Neuling - also vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen biken!?

Ciao Frank


----------



## malletyp (8. September 2010)

Tach Frank,

also ich peile nächsten Sonntag Mittag an .. außer es plästert den ganzen Tag. Schreib aber hier aber nochmal davor und gebe bescheid.

Grüße


----------



## SkH (8. September 2010)

hallo ich komme auch aus hamburg also eigentlich wohne ich direckt in den haburger bergen. Ich bin dort fast jeden montag unterweg wer sich mir mall anschlissen möchte gern pm.

skh


----------



## DiabloPB (9. September 2010)

Hallo Malte, wir werden am Samstag in die Harburger Berge fahren. Also wenn Du lust und Zeit hast, dann sag bescheid dann besprechen wir die Uhrzeit und den Treffpunkt. Anreise wäre auch bei uns mit der Bahn.


----------



## Algeciras (10. September 2010)

Hallo ich würde gerne Einsteigen,
ich bin zwar kein reiner Anfänger, aber habe seit dem ich wieder in Hamburg wohne nur selten die Gelegenheit gehabt, bzw. keine MTB-Partner, also wenn ihr bock habt meldet euch. Allerdings hab ich erst am WE 18./19.9. wieder zeit.
bis denne,
joachim


----------



## DiabloPB (10. September 2010)

Hallo Joachim, dann werden wir da mal zum Ende nächster Woche besprechen wann und wo wir fahren, wegen dem Wetter.

Gruß Pascal

P.S.: Wir (Freundin & Ich) sind leider noch ohne Helm unterwegs, also wenns Euch nichts ausmacht... Wir sind aber schon am gucken und suchen, aber man muss ja auch Leben...


----------



## Algeciras (10. September 2010)

Hey,
ich hab mich als ich mir meinen Helm gekauft habe, 1 Woche später mir eine Schultergelenksprengung zugezogen! Ich war mir mit helm einfach zu sicher! Aber in den Harburger Bergen finde ich Helme extrem wichtig. Und wichtig ist auch vor allem eine feste bremse, sonst ist feierabend.
wegen den termin... 
ich könnte diesen sonntag eventuell vormittags, aber um 12. muss ich bei nem Umzug helfen. habt ihr was geplannt?
grüße,
joachim


----------



## DiabloPB (10. September 2010)

hey, also bisher nur morgen samstag 11.09.2010. sonntag bin ich wohl eher nicht unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dethix (16. September 2010)

moin,

wie ist es denn gelaufen bzw ist eine wiederholung geplant?
bin ewig nicht mehr mit dem mtb unterwegs gewesen und würde jetzt gerne wieder einsteigen. mangels kondition würde ich aber lieber mit anderen anfängern fahren.

gruß
jérome


----------



## DiabloPB (16. September 2010)

hallo, da malte keine zeit hatte, bin ich mit meiner freundin alleine etwas gefahren. aber zu 80% waldautobahn, die guten trails haben wir nicht gefunden 

paar bilder gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/33500

wir sind da aber auch ziemlich im kreis gefahren und dann oftmals bergauf :kotz:

im ganzen waren es dann 35km. weiß nicht ob wir dieses we wieder in den harbruger bergen sind. glaube nicht.


----------



## mephdrac (16. September 2010)

Tach,

also dieses WE hätte ich wohl doch Zeit. Doch allein möchte ich dann auch nicht dort sein. Da es von mir daheim doch etwas weiter ist. Die Frage ist also, wer, wann und wo treffen?


----------



## Algeciras (16. September 2010)

Moin, 
ich überlege ob ich Sonntag in die HarburgerBerge fahre ab 9/10h etwa, bis nicht später als 13h, schließlich ist ab 15:30 Derby! 

Ich bin zwar kein Anfänger, aber konditions-technisch auch nicht ganz vorn dabei. Ein Paar nette abfahrten kenne ich wohl auch...

abfahrt würd ich sagen entweder an der Hütte oder am WaldFriedhof

grüße,
joachim


----------



## Dethix (16. September 2010)

hmm 9/10 uhr dürfte sonntag etwas früh sein für mich. bin am abend vorher zu ner party eingeladen ;-)

später am sonntag? oder das wochenende drauf, am 25./26. ?


----------



## Algeciras (16. September 2010)

nix, ich will mir das derby anschauen. Wenn du in Altona bist, kann ich dich auch mitnehmen. Ich hab nen bulli am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malletyp (17. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

liege seit letztem Wochenende mit Herbstgrippe in der Koje - ätzend - wäre gerne wieder unterwegs diese Woche. Hab aber mal ein paar Eindrücke von meiner letzten Singletour am 4.9. hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/33265

Kann ganz schön steil sein in den Hügeln... 

Grüße und ein schönes Bikewochenende wünsch ich!


----------



## Algeciras (17. September 2010)

Ich glaub die meistenstrecken kenn ich... werd mal wieder gesund. ich brauch nen bikepartner!


----------



## mephdrac (17. September 2010)

Hi, 

Sonntag ist mir wohl ein büschen zu früh. Denn ich muss ja ein wenig weiter fahren, zumal mir Samstag sowieso lieber wäre. Wie sieht es also z.B. morgen am Samstag aus?

@malletyp: Gute Besserung! Erkältung scheint ja gerade zu wüten!


----------



## Algeciras (17. September 2010)

Also, ich bin sonntag vormittag unterwegs, ihr könnt euch das ja überlegen. Ich denk mal dass ich im winter öfters unterwegs sein sollte...
also ein ander mal..


----------



## boarder87 (18. September 2010)

Hi,
need help 
ich werde auch ab Anfang Oktober in Hamburg für ein halbes Jahr leben. 
Nun stell ich mir die Frage ob es sich überhaupt lohnt mein MTB mitzunehmen. Ich komme aus dem Raum Stuttgart und der Umstieg von Schwäbischer Alb und Norddeutschland (Flachland, Großstadt???) stell ich mir momentan noch recht langweilig vor. Wie lang fährt man denn in die Harburger Berge? Auto/Zug? Würden sich hier ein paar melden die ab und zu mal ne Tour drehen, von mir aus auch bei Wind, Regen, Schnee?

Ach und sucht hier zufällig noch jemand ein WG Mitbewohner oder hat ein Zimmer für mich zur Verfügung in Hamburg? das wäre total toll da ich bisher ziemlich erfolglos gesucht habe. sry Offtopic


----------



## DiabloPB (19. September 2010)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> need help
> ich werde auch ab Anfang Oktober in Hamburg für ein halbes Jahr leben.
> Nun stell ich mir die Frage ob es sich überhaupt lohnt mein MTB mitzunehmen. Ich komme aus dem Raum Stuttgart und der Umstieg von Schwäbischer Alb und Norddeutschland (Flachland, Großstadt???) stell ich mir momentan noch recht langweilig vor. Wie lang fährt man denn in die Harburger Berge? Auto/Zug? Würden sich hier ein paar melden die ab und zu mal ne Tour drehen, von mir aus auch bei Wind, Regen, Schnee?



hey, also die harbruger berge sind wie der name schon sagt recht bergig  macht schon laune da zu fahren. außerdem gibts in hamburg bzw. am randgebiet von hamburg den sachsenwald (aumühle) beide "spots" sind mit dem auto sowie mit der bahn gut zu erreichen. (harburger berge mit der s-bahn bis neu wiedenthal und dann mit dem bike paar min dann ist man da und beim sachsenwald bis auhmühle mit der s-bahn und dann über die straße und dann ist man auch schon drin im wald. also das sind so die 2 orte die ich "kenne".

wenn ich mit meiner freundin mal wieder in den harbruger bergen bin sag eich hier bescheid. wollten ja sowieso mal mit malte (te) mal fahren 

leider ist ja mommentan so ein mist wetter...

achso und wenn es winter ist und schnee liegt und wenn DANN sogar noch schöne sonne scheint bin ich auch dabei beim mountainbiken 



boarder87 schrieb:


> Ach und sucht hier zufällig noch jemand ein WG Mitbewohner oder hat ein Zimmer für mich zur Verfügung in Hamburg? das wäre total toll da ich bisher ziemlich erfolglos gesucht habe. sry Offtopic



also ich kenne leider keinen, sorry


----------



## John Rico (20. September 2010)

@boarder 87:
Wir sind gestern gerade wieder 48 km und 1040 Hm gefahren, letzten Samstag hatten wir nach 18 km bereits 500 Hm auf der Uhr. So viel zum Thema flach. 
Anfahrt dauert mit dem Auto ca. 30 min, mit der Bahn je nach Wohnort +/- 60 min.


----------



## Algeciras (21. September 2010)

@boarder 87:
Hier ist es echt arg Flach, wie gesagt, es gibt in Hamburg wohl nur zwei gegenden wo man überhaupt rad fahren kann. Wenn du die schwäbische alb magst, wirst du hier richtig gelangweilt sein...
naja, für mich ist es wichtig 1x die woche mal aus der stadt rauszukommen und dann ist es echt schön erholsam. ansonsten kannst du dir es echt sparen...




> Wir sind gestern gerade wieder 48 km und 1040 Hm gefahren, letzten Samstag hatten wir nach 18 km bereits 500 Hm auf der Uhr. So viel zum Thema flach.


@ John Rico: 500m auf 18km ist gar nichts! In Aachen hatte ich 500m auf 2km und da war ich nocht nicht mal im Wald!


----------



## BolbyM (21. September 2010)

Was auch immer es ist, hauptsache ist, dass die Harburger Berge MTBlern wenigstens etwas Freude bieten. Mir persönlich bieten sie sogar extrem viel Freude: eine geniale Landschaft, viele nette Trails und immer eine gute Gelegenheit, ein paar Höhenmeter abzureißen.


----------



## DiabloPB (21. September 2010)

Ganz genau!  Hat mir das letzte mal auch viel Spaß bereitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Algeciras (21. September 2010)

Sag ich doch, HarburgerBerge sind okay, aber für Schwäbische Alb halt kein Vergleich. Bitte das nicht Falsch verstehen und die Goldwaage im Schrank lassen! Für jemand aus Stuttgart, der sich überlegt ob er sein Bike mitbringen soll oder nicht, sollte man aber auch nichts zu doll beschönigen. Ich bin auch sehr gern in den HarburgerBergen, aber zur Eifel ist es halt einfach kein Vergleich!

Wie sieht denn die WE Plannung aus? Ich wäre dieses mal eher für Sonntag wieder zu haben.

Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## MaikTU (21. September 2010)

Moin Moin,

habe mein Bike seit 1 Monat hier und bin ja aus Berlin nix "anderes" gewöhnt. Werde heute um 18 Uhr mal "S-Bahnstation Aumühle" besuchen und mich dort ein bisschen umschauen. Evtl. mag ja jemand mit... ? Werde auch meine Kerzen mitnehmen, falls ich mich in dem Stück Wald verfahre. 

Wetter soll ja gut werden heute Abend!

Greetings, Maik

@Joachim, ich würde mich am Sonntag anschließen...


----------



## John Rico (21. September 2010)

Algeciras schrieb:


> @boarder 87:
> Hier ist es echt arg Flach, wie gesagt, es gibt in Hamburg wohl nur zwei gegenden wo man überhaupt rad fahren kann. Wenn du die schwäbische alb magst, wirst du hier richtig gelangweilt sein...
> naja, für mich ist es wichtig 1x die woche mal aus der stadt rauszukommen und dann ist es echt schön erholsam. ansonsten kannst du dir es echt sparen...
> 
> ...





Algeciras schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, HarburgerBerge sind okay, aber für Schwäbische Alb halt kein Vergleich. Bitte das nicht Falsch verstehen und die Goldwaage im Schrank lassen! Für jemand aus Stuttgart, der sich überlegt ob er sein Bike mitbringen soll oder nicht, sollte man aber auch nichts zu doll beschönigen. Ich bin auch sehr gern in den HarburgerBergen, aber zur Eifel ist es halt einfach kein Vergleich!
> 
> Wie sieht denn die WE Plannung aus? Ich wäre dieses mal eher für Sonntag wieder zu haben.
> 
> ...



Wow, du fährst auf deinen Touren also auf 30 km ~7500 Hm? Respekt, dann ist die TAC ja für dich gerade mal zum Warmfahren gut.

Sorry, aber wenn ich deine Posts lese habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass du das Gebiet kaum kennst und du dich daher nicht wirklich äußern kannst. Natürlich gibt es hier keine hohen Berge und man kann nicht erst ne Stunde den Berg hochkurbeln, um dann 15 Minuten gen Tal zu surfen. Aber wir hatten bei unseren Touren schon diverse Leute zu Besuch, die sonst richtige Berge gewohnt sind und bisher waren alle hinterher begeistert und viele trotz "Flachland" am Ende der Tour einfach nur fertig (letzter Besucher s. hier).
Es lohnt daher mMn auf jeden Fall, das Bike mitzubringen, nur würde ich mit entweder ein GPS besorgen oder mich Leuten anschließen, die das Gebiet auch kennen.


----------



## Algeciras (21. September 2010)

@ John Riko:
Ich sach ja lass die Goldwaage im Schrank. In der Schwäbischen Alb fahren die Leute von Ihrem Haus erstmal 500 Höhen Meter Berg ab um in die Bahn zur Arbeit zusteigen.
Die Harburger Berge haben Maximal 150m einige Kuppen sind vielleicht höher. Aber darüber lachen sich die leute im Ländle kaputt, deswegen schreib ich Ihm wie ich es sehe. Seitdem ich aus Aachen nach Hamburg gezogen bin, fahre ich wirklich nur um mal abzuschalten.
In der Tat gibt es einige nette Strecken und deswegen fahre ich hier auch gerne. Daruter auch einige die auch anspruchsvoll sind. Und jetzt kack dich mal nicht voll, nur weil die HarburgerBerge nicht mit einem Mittelgebirge zu Vergleichen sind. Und das gerade mal deine Lieblingsstrecken sind
Vielleicht sind 500 hm übertrieben auf 2km, geb ich zu. So und jetzt stress ich dich nicht weiter, wir können ja mal ne runde fahren. Dann können wir das ja so klären.

Beste Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## John Rico (21. September 2010)

Algeciras schrieb:


> Die Harburger Berge haben Maximal 150m einige Kuppen sind vielleicht höher. Aber darüber lachen sich die leute im Ländle kaputt, deswegen schreib ich Ihm wie ich es sehe.


Und ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass alle bisherigen "Besucher" das anders erlebt haben, sowohl vom Fahrspaß als auch konditionell.



> Und jetzt kack dich mal nicht voll, nur weil die HarburgerBerge nicht mit einem Mittelgebirge zu Vergleichen sind. Und das gerade mal deine Lieblingsstrecken sind


Da ich auf solche Sprüche so gar keine Lust habe, bin ich aus dieser Runde raus. Vielleicht solltest du mal über deine Wortwahl nachdenken?!
Aber da sich boarder87 nicht mehr meldet, ist diese Diskussion eh überflüssig.


----------



## Algeciras (21. September 2010)

Alles klar, 
John Rico, ich glaub wir sind einfach anderer Meinung. Da lässt sich wohl nix dran rütteln. Und sei jetzt bitte nicht so sentimental. Wollte dir echt nicht zu nahe tretten. Manchmal reagieren leute einfach gereitzt, wenn man nicht positiv über ihre Lieblingsstrecken schreibt. Ich wollte dem Typ nur meine Meinung. Darstellen und wenn man Hamburg nicht kennt, dann kann man sich dass als Schwabe nicht wirklich vorstellen. Ich hab auch nur geschrieben, dass MTB hier möglich ist, aber halt kein Vergleich zur SChwäbischen Alb und die Trails dort sind einfach mal geiler, als unsere Strecken. Deswegen sag ich, dass er sich da wohl eher langweilen würde.

Also Sorry, wenn ich dir zu nahe getretten bin, aber respektier bitte meine Meinung. Und ich kenn mich in den Harburger Bergen gut aus. Nur ich fahr hier auch nicht mehr so viel wie in Aachen, weil ich in der Tat etwas GELANGWEILT hier bin.  

beste grüße.
ich hoffe du nimmst die entschuldigung an.


----------



## hoedsch (21. September 2010)

Algeciras schrieb:


> In Aachen hatte ich 500m auf 2km und da war ich nocht nicht mal im Wald!



Wow! Eine 2km lange Rampe mit durchschnittlich 25% haben wir natürlich nicht zu bieten.


----------



## Algeciras (21. September 2010)

@ hoedsch:
Ich hatte dass bereits relativiert. Aber reit ruhig weiter drauf rum... Kenn ich man kann es einfach nicht sein lassen ;-)

Von Aachen zum Dreiländereck rauf sind es etwa 240m laut meinem Höhenmesser. fährt man auf der anderen Seit wieder runter hat man fast 500, aber dann ist man auch mehr als 2km gefahren. Ich weiss nicht ob du dass kennst, wenn man seine strecken umzugsbedingt ändern muss, dann ist man anfangs halt frustriert. Und ich wollt dem Schwaben, dass nur stecken. Wie gesagt, ich fahr auch gern in den HarburgerBergen... 
so, jetzt aber genug dazu.
grüße,
joachim


----------



## John Rico (21. September 2010)

@Algeciras:
Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn du die HaBes nicht magst. Ich hätte auch gerne ein Mittel- oder Hochgebirge vor der Tür. Ich kann es nur nicht leiden, wenn sich Diskussionen auf das Niveau von Stuhlgang begeben...

Wie gut du dich hier auskennst, weiß ich nicht, ich kann von meiner Seite nur sagen, dass ich nach fünf Jahren in den HaBes immer noch neue Trails entdecke.
Und es ist ohne Frage ein anderes Fahren hier, da man viele kurze Rampen hoch- und runterfährt. Aber trotzdem finde ich 1000 Hm im flachen Norden recht beeindruckend.
Und ich kann nur nochmal sagen, dass bisher alle Besucher überrascht und begeistert über die Strecken waren und du wirklich der einzige bist, der es anders sieht. Daher wäre es mMn schade, wenn boarder87 sein Bike zu Hause läßt und sich nicht zumindest ein eigenes Urteil bildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Algeciras (21. September 2010)

@ John Rico:
Sorry nochmals für die Wortwahl. "Kack dich nicht so voll", heisst für mich "Stell dich nicht so an". War auch nicht böse gemeint. Es ist auch nicht so dass ich die HarburgerBerge nicht mag. Ich hab auch nur folgendes über die HarburgerBerge geschrieben:



> HarburgerBerge sind okay, aber für Schwäbische Alb halt kein Vergleich.



und 



> In der Tat gibt es einige nette Strecken und deswegen fahre ich hier auch gerne. Daruter auch einige die auch anspruchsvoll sind.



Es ist nur wirklich so, dass wenn man zwei Gebiete miteinander vergleicht, dass man auch ganz unterschiedlich fährt. Konditionnell kannst du dich in den HarburgerBergen echt tot fahren und dort wo es schöne Hänge gibt, sind auch wirklich sehr schöne Trails. Aber in Aachen und in der schwäbischen Alb geben sich halt die Trails die Klinke in die Hand.
Ich geb zu ich hab auch anfangs nicht gedacht, dass man auch in den HarburgerBergen nett fahren kann. Ich war auch positiv überrascht. Aber von dennen die Zugezogen sind und mit anderen Gegenden sehr vertraut sind, sind die meisten nach einer Weile vielleicht doch eher gelangweilt. Wenn ich falsch liege, kannst du mich ruhig korrigieren. 

Mein gedanke war nur, wenn man für ein halbes Jahr von Stuttgart hier her zieht. Kann man sich evtl. es sich auch sparen, da hamburg auch anderes zu bieten hast. Schließlich ist es ja auch ein Aufwand das bike mit hoch zu bringen.
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich diesen Sommer wenig gefahren bin und stattdessen mit dem Kajak auf der Elbe und Ostsee unterwegs war. Ich fahre MTB in den Harburgerbergen erst, wenn die Wassertemperatur zu niedrig wird fürs Kajak. Deswegen komm ich zu der sehr persönlichen Meinung.

Anyway, ich hoffe, wir haben dass jetzt ausgeräumt. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Bye the way, ich fahre auch gelb!

beste grüße,
joachim


----------



## DiabloPB (21. September 2010)

geht mal raus an die frische luft und fahrt ne runde...


----------



## Algeciras (21. September 2010)

@ Diablo:
Hast ja recht,
aber ich sitz auf der Arbeit, sonst wär ich schon längst weg. Anyway, ich glaub wir habens geklärt. 

Zurück zum Thema: Sonntag?


----------



## John Rico (21. September 2010)

Dein letzter Post klingt aber schon ganz anders als die davor. Lies dir nochmal durch, was du geschrieben hast: "nichts beschönigen", "richtig langweilen", "kann er sich echt sparen", um nur einige Dinge zu zitieren. Kurzum: Wenn man deine Post gelesen hat, kam es so rüber, dass es für ein, zwei Mal ganz nett ist, das Gebiet eigentlich aber überhaupt nichts zu bieten hat. Aber das haben wir ja jetzt geklärt. 
Was meinst du mit gelb, mein Bike? Das Gelbe steht nur noch auf der Rolle, nur mein Müsing darf raus zum Spielen. 

Gruß
Sven

PS: Bei uns werden nur die Hm bergauf gezählt, zählst du hoch und runter oder bist du nur etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen?



DiabloPB schrieb:


> geht mal raus an die frische luft und fahrt ne runde...



Keine Angst, mach ich nachher noch!


----------



## MaikTU (21. September 2010)

gut, dann spring ich auch wieder rein!  

Sonntag 26.09 
Wann: 09:00 Uhr ? (Dann kann man(n) den Tag noch nutzen... )
Wo: ?

Besten Gruß


----------



## Algeciras (21. September 2010)

@ John Rico: Ja, ich meine das Gelbe.
@ MaikTU: Sonntag klingt gut, aber die Uhrzeit kann ich noch nicht festmachen? Bist du auch an der TU Harburg (wg des Nicks)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaikTU (21. September 2010)

@Algeciras, Zeit bin ich ja flexibel - würde aber gern den TAg noch nutzen  Also alles am Vormittag soll mir recht sein. Bin an der TU in Berlin und mache meine Traineestelle hier in Hamburg.


----------



## DiabloPB (21. September 2010)

hmm sonntag ggf. aber so vormittags ists mir echt zu früh. ich hab ne std. anfahrt... :kotz:


----------



## Algeciras (21. September 2010)

@ DiabloPB:
wo kommst du denn her? vielleicht kann ich dich einpacken...


----------



## MaikTU (22. September 2010)

kurze Rückmeldung zu Aumühlen (Sachsenwald)  - geile Ecke! Wirklich ein schönes Gebiet und echt "nette" Trails. Bin die STrecken dort die meiste Zeit mit Lampe gefahren, da es doch recht früh dunkel wurde und ich mich mit der "Anfahrt" verschätzt hatte. Ansonsten schöne Ecke! 

Greetings, Maik


----------



## Hegi (22. September 2010)

Ja! Der Sachsenwaldtrail entlang der Bille ist echt der Hit  Und schön lang! Und der Schlangen-Trail auf der Krim hat was von Höhenweg in den Bergen


----------



## DiabloPB (22. September 2010)

hmm kommt man mit 10lux weit?


----------



## MaikTU (22. September 2010)

10 lux ? Mhhhh, ich habe mich über meinen "TinySun" abklatsch gefreut und die Taschenlampe am Lenker hat das übrige gemacht. Und es war doch recht schlammig!  

*Steht der Sonntag noch ?* Wann ? 

@Hegi: Wer fährt denn immer im Sachsenwald rum ? Gestern ist mir auch einer entgegen gekommen  Da irgendwo bei der "Mühle" auf der Waldautobahn.


----------



## Hegi (22. September 2010)

@Maik: Im Sachsenwald bin ich nur wenn ich 100 km Touren machen.
Ansonsten bin ich in meinem Hausrevier dem Hamburger Norden/Osten unterwegs! Gestern gabes da auch eine schön traillastige Dunkeltour


----------



## Algeciras (23. September 2010)

hallo maik,
Ich versuch um 10h an der Hütte zu sein, mehr als PN

grüße,
jo


----------



## DiabloPB (1. Oktober 2010)

Ist jemand am We unterwegs?

EDIT: Hier paar Bilder von heute (01.10.2010): http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34094


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (3. Oktober 2010)

schade war ich heute allein unterwegs... habe aber 6 biker gesehen.


----------



## plattsnacker (7. Oktober 2010)

MaikTU schrieb:


> kurze Rückmeldung zu Aumühlen (Sachsenwald)  - geile Ecke! Wirklich ein schönes Gebiet und echt "nette" Trails. Bin die STrecken dort die meiste Zeit mit Lampe gefahren, da es doch recht früh dunkel wurde und ich mich mit der "Anfahrt" verschätzt hatte. Ansonsten schöne Ecke!
> 
> Greetings, Maik




Moin,

wer mehr Lust hat auf *Sachsenwald und Umgebung *ist ( mit Helm + Licht ) herzlich eingeladen bei unseren Nightrides mit Start an der S-Bahn Reinbek teilzunehmen. 
Wir, die "Sachsenwaldpioniere", fahren immer Donnerstags ab 20 Uhr für 2-3 Std. mit z.Zt. ca. 4-5 Leuten.
Mehr unter *"Fahrgemeinschaften" bzw. "LMB" mit PLZ 21465 *bzw. in unserem *Thread "Norddeutschland/Sachsenwaldpioniere"*.

Vielleicht bis bald 

Chrischan


----------



## sambafahrer (24. November 2010)

Hallo,ich bin neu hier und war letztes Wochenende mit einem Kumpel in den HaBe und fand es gut. 

Wir wollen wieder Samstag und Sonntag vormittags fahren.

mfg kai


----------



## mxsilver (25. November 2010)

Moin,

bin hier auch ganz frisch und bin auch noch blutiger Fahranfänger. Fahre erst seit ein paar Wochen wieder Bike. Bin früher viel gefahren, aber irgendwann wars vorbei.
Jetzt soll es aber wieder losgehen. 
Würde mich gerne bei Euren HaBe-Touren anschließen..

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Algeciras (25. November 2010)

Hallo Sebastian, hallo Kai

Ja, ich hatte an Sonntag morgen gedacht, wie schaut dass da bei euch aus? Seit ihr mobil? und von woher kommt ihr??

grüße,
joachim


----------



## mxsilver (25. November 2010)

Moin Joachim,

komme aus Kirchwerder. Bin mobil, aber Sonntag muß ich zum Geburtstag. weiß nicht genau wann, aber wahrscheilich wird es zu eng. Frage aber nochmal nach. Samstag wäre aber somit besser.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Algeciras (25. November 2010)

Hey Sebastian, 
ich hab sonntag nachmittag/abend leute zum essen, deswegen würde ich früh fahren, vielleicht von 10h-13h, lieber kurz als gar nicht. ich würd sogar früher fahren. Aber Samstag geht bei mir gar nicht!
grüße,
joachim


----------



## sambafahrer (25. November 2010)

Hi joachim, ich würde gern Sonntag früh um 9h fahren.
Komm aus Eidelstedt.

Ich werde auch am Samstag in der früh fahren.

mfg kai


----------



## Algeciras (25. November 2010)

> Hi joachim, ich würde gern Sonntag früh um 9h fahren.
> Komm aus Eidelstedt.
> 
> Ich werde auch am Samstag in der früh fahren.
> ...





Ja cool, wann wollen wir uns wo treffen?
gerne auch als PN

grüße,
joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (25. November 2010)

So, habe gerade nachgehakt, und Sonntag kann ich definitiv leider nicht. Bei mir bleibt somit nur Samstag.

Kommt da wer mit??

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Algeciras (25. November 2010)

nächstes Mal


----------



## sambafahrer (25. November 2010)

Samstag 930h bin ich dabei!

mfg kai


----------



## mxsilver (25. November 2010)

Hab mir jetzt für Samstag mein neues Bike geordert.. Wird dieses WE also leider gar nichts mit den HaBe. 

Nächstes mal

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Algeciras (25. November 2010)

Neues Bike? Was gibt es denn, dabei steigt bei mir die Neugier immer ins unermeßliche!
grüße!


----------



## mxsilver (26. November 2010)

Moin,

habe mir ein Simplon LEXX mit SLX Ausstattung geordert. Fuhr sich jetzt super. Zumindest, was ich als Einsteiger beurteilen kann. 


Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (28. November 2010)

Sieht interessant aus!


----------

